# YOU can be a dispensationalist!



## BobVigneault (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a thread just for fun and yet it can be used to help us to reach out to our Dispensational friends by learning to think like them.

All you have to do is this:
Take any headline from today's news and demonstrate how it is the 'undeniable' fulfillment of passages from Daniel 7, Ezekiel 38 and 39, Matthew 24 or the Book of the Revelation. Remember, there are NO WRONG ANSWERS! 

If we get a good response we may compile the results into a book and sell it to support the PB.

You may not participate if you are Hal Lindsey or Jack or Rexella Van Impe. This is for amateurs.


For a demonstration on how to do this you may look here. This is a perfect example of interpreting scripture using the "Today's Headlines" hermeneutic.

In the language of Jean Calvin, "Bon Chance!"


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.drudgereport.com/

Blair issues warning on Iran! Is this the beginning of Armegeddon??


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 20, 2006)

DONALD TRUMP RESTORES TIARA!!! TRIBULATION TO FOLLOW!

Tara Conner, the beast said, "Walking in this morning, in no way did I think it would be possible for a second chance. I've had a very big blessing bestowed upon me — you'll never know how much I appreciate Mr. Trump (the Dragon) for saving me on this one," she said. "He could have said 'You're Fired" — he's a very, very compassionate person."


Rev. 13:3 And I saw one of his heads as it were wounded to death; and his deadly wound was healed: and all the world wondered after the beast.
4 And they worshipped the dragon which gave power unto the beast: and they worshipped the beast, saying, Who is like unto the beast? who is able to make war with him? 

The career of Tara Conner, who scripture calls 'the beast' was clearly dead when the Donald (the Dragon) breathed new life into it. They exalted and praised one another. Many bible interpreters believe this event is a clear portent to the Great Tribulation.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

Jew attacked with bologna and cheese! Could this be the attack that drives the woman into the wilderness?
http://www.heraldtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061219/NEWS/612190347/10

"It does seem a little odd that someone would use bologna and American cheese," Bristow said.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not a Van Impe but I used to be very good at this!


----------



## Casey (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob, you are too funny.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

*I can be a dispensationalist?!*

No thanks, been there, done that, got the end times prophecy T-shirt.

It said, " In case of Rapture this shirt will be unmanned."


----------



## Casey (Dec 20, 2006)

_Okay . . following the spirit of this thread:_






*IRAN NOW NUCLEAR POWER*

Need I say more?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> _Okay . . following the spirit of this thread:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! You'd make a great dispensationalist. Send me a signed copy of your first book.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

An invitation to join the prophecy club!

http://www.prophecyclub.com/streaming_default.htm

Listen and watch informative and insightful broadcasts while you're on the Internet with The Prophecy Club's Streaming Media! You can listen to Audio and Video broadcasts via Windows Media Player or Real Player . You can also watch live Webcasts with Windows Media Player or Real Player.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

You gotta check this one out! The Left Behind Prophecy Club!!!
America in the end times!

http://secure.agoramedia.com/leftbehind/index_leftbehind22.asp



The Left Behind Prophecy Club is a website and newsletter to help you understand how current events may actually relate to End Times prophecy. Each week you will get Interpreting the Signs, an online newsletter featuring Tim LaHaye, Jerry Jenkins, Mark Hitchcock and other End Times scholars. You also have access to exclusive online message boards where you can discuss these important issues with fellow Christians.

It is our hope that by studying Bible prophecy and world affairs, those who believe will be bold in their faith and those who don’t will begin to understand the link between what is happening today and what was foretold in the


----------



## turmeric (Dec 20, 2006)

I think this takes the cake! Some atheists will do _anything_ to make a buck!


----------

